# Morio worms biting humans?



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone

I was asked this question and was unable to answer so thought I would open it up to you guys...

Is there any possibility that morio or any other feeder worms would bite a human?

:notworthy:


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah mario worms can and it does hurt a little 


3.2.16 Bearded Dragons 
1.0.0 Royal Python 
1.0.0 Yemen Chameleon 
1.1.0 Crested Geckos 
1.1.0 Desert Horned Lizard 
1.0.0 Razorback Musk Turtle
1.0.0 Cherry headed tortoise
0.1.0 Boa Constrictor
3.0.1 Axolotl
1.3.0 Hermit Crab
1.0.0 African Pygmy Hedgehog
2.6.0 Chincilla
0.1.0 Lionhead Rabbit
1.0.0 Guinea Pig
1.0.0 Syrian Hamster
1.1.0 Mudskipper 
40 Tropical Fish
20 Cold Water Fish


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

have been bitten by morios and as said, it does hurt,

i think mini and standard mealies have nibbled but it feels more like a rubbing than a bite


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

yes it does hurt i have also been bitten by a cricket and that stung for a few seconds as well


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I use tongs to deal with these lol


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

It's simple to deal wiv dont give them the chance. Grab them and pop them in a pot or jus pour them. I've never been bitten but any bug


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I could tell when I first picked one up they were biters, so I always hold them just below the head or with the tongs.


----------



## SuperSpeedyWheels (Jun 23, 2011)

I pick them up by the handful... Never been bitten.. or if if I have it doesnt hurt, Ive had them hang off my finger before, so assuming this is a bite (if it is?), then morio worms are pussies!


----------



## dan&lisa (Jul 11, 2010)

I always thought they could bite :gasp:

Me and my partner were in Chester Zoo Tropical House and they had feeder worms everywhere. Told my partner to pick some up to feed the birds by hand but each time he tried to grab one they seemed to jump/flip away, really wierd but very effective at escaping :gasp: Which type were these?


----------



## trudib (Jul 24, 2011)

Always use tongs with mine so much easier


----------



## dapper (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes I use tongs. Strange thing is I don't mind handling lizards and snakes but I hate the worms, locusts and crickets. 

I get the wife to deal with them. pinkies, rats not a problem.... does it show that I am WIMP....?


----------



## vorny (Aug 12, 2011)

awh said:


> yes it does hurt i have also been bitten by a cricket and that stung for a few seconds as well


Ive had quite a few cricket bites from escapees, didnt notice them doing it but got big marks afterwards


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

ive only been bitten when they were trapped, if you just scoop a handful into your hand they dont mind


----------

